# freemites



## blondlebanese (Dec 11, 2015)

I bought some clones.  they came with spider mites.  the guy must not have known that the clones had mites cause he didn't charge me extra.  how lucky is that?  really, free mites and there the two spotted kind!  what a bonus!  so, how do I get rid of them?  I've read using tobacco or tobassco as a spray.  dipping them in citric acid.  sucking them off.  washing them with water pressure.  bagging them and injecting co2.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 11, 2015)

Do you want to be organic in your killing of these mites? if so there are a couple of things that work well the first couple times, then you have to change it up to something else as the mites get a resistance to what ever you use.  SNS ( sierra natural science.com)

Or Mighty wash works too. I wouldn't use any neem of any kind.  Good luck there is a reason we call mites the borg.. You have to get every surface, under the leaves especially. The spray is only as good as the sprayer.  Don't miss one egg.  And follow the label and repeat as it says to.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 11, 2015)

I would get some SNS 217 and then use SNS 209 to keep them away.   I* have never had Mighty Wash get rid of mites.  It seems to wash a few away, but it does not get rid of them.  You need a miticide.  I hate mites so much that I might consider throwing away clones that have them.  It seems that once you get them, they are hard to get rid of permanently.  Always be sure to sequester any new plants to make sure they are pest and disease free before putting them in with your other plants.

Good luck, they just suck.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 11, 2015)

just a few months ago my boss had a problem with spider mites on her Lucky Bamboo plant in our leasing office... SNS217 is a godsend... ONE good heavy treatment and they were gone, havnt seen a single one yet and its been almost 4 months... 

iv also used the SNS217 so my MJ plants and since there is far more surface area and nooks for them to hide it took me 2 treatments 10days apart to cull the spider mites and finally be rid of them... as THG said SNS217 (miticide) to take care of the bulk since its a "direct" spray... then use SNS209 to keep them away, SNS209 is a root drench that works to get rid of many many pests we hate in our grows... it works by basically infusing the soil with organic goodies that the plant takes up via its roots and basically fortifies the plant against the pests from tippy top to the bottom most roots... the SNS 209 is a systemic insecticide, meaning it works from INSIDE the plant rather then on the OUTSIDE like SNS217... 

iv also used AzaMax by General Hydroponics, its not an organic insecticide, but HOLY COW does it work like a charm... if your infestation of mites is REALLY REALLY bad and the plant has a good healthy, well established root system then id say go a round or 2 of AzaMax, its a little more expensive but it can be used as a direct spray right onto the plant and as a root drench to kill what ever is in the soil too that you dont want, but if you go overboard and dont follow measurements and reapplication times you can harm your plant, but if the infestation is really really bad AzaMax works like a charm, and quickly...

personally iv ran out of SNS209, but i still have half a bottle of SNS217 and half a bottle of AzaMax on hand in case anything should happen... always good to be prepared and not need it then need it and not have it...


----------



## hippy59 (Dec 11, 2015)

Azamax works great. expensive for the bottle but its concentrated so you get a boat load.


----------



## Kraven (Dec 11, 2015)

Yea was gonna say Azamax...you don't tread lightly with the Borg....the will assimilate your whole grow in a jiffy, and some of them just drink the SNS like a cold beer and keep on coming.


----------



## umbra (Dec 11, 2015)

they are the BORG. resistance is futile. you will struggle to kill them for sure. I'd throw the plants away and bomb the room.


----------



## bwanabud (Dec 11, 2015)

I use big guns...Azamax, and put the whack on them...then soil maintenance drench every 3 weeks...I hate the Borg just as much as terrorists.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 12, 2015)

umbra said:


> they are the BORG. resistance is futile. you will struggle to kill them for sure. I'd throw the plants away and bomb the room.





:yeahthat:


----------



## Gooch (Dec 12, 2015)

I conquered the BORG and saved my harvest, first i sprayed with neem oil(did nothing), then sns217 as recommended here, then i heard about might wash and used that and all is well.Mighty wash can be used all the way till harvest if needed


----------

